
Charts that estimate risk events will have one Covid-19 positive individuals - lokar
https://github.com/jsweitz/covid-19-event-risk-planner
======
lokar
[https://github.com/jsweitz/covid-19-event-risk-
planner/blob/...](https://github.com/jsweitz/covid-19-event-risk-
planner/blob/master/twitter_image_031020.jpg?raw=true)

